
465,000 Patients Need Software Updates for Their Hackable Pacemakers - doener
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/nee5bw/465000-patients-need-software-updates-for-their-hackable-pacemakers-fda-says
======
burntrelish1273
Thanks for submitting this _4 hours_ before everyone else.

